# 22 lb male at 13 weeks



## vthokie (Sep 2, 2012)

I know there are TONS of threads about growth but I just wanted to get some insight on my specific case.

Went to the vet today for a 3 month old checkup. TRIG is our new puppy, currently 13 weeks and he is at 22 lbs. 

According to the weight chart, he should be around 31 lbs. When we got him at 8 weeks, he was 14 lbs.

Is this normal rate of growth? Will he be a smaller size GSD? His father was huge but mother was smaller than the average female, could this be why Trig may be smaller or am I just making this up?

Thanks!


----------



## JPF (Feb 5, 2011)

vthokie said:


> I know there are TONS of threads about growth but I just wanted to get some insight on my specific case.
> 
> Went to the vet today for a 3 month old checkup. TRIG is our new puppy, currently 13 weeks and he is at 22 lbs.
> 
> ...


Enzo was only 10 pounds at 8 weeks. He is now 80 pounds at 22 months. He should top out around 85 pounds. Your puppy is completely normal. Enzo was also from a litter of 10. Litter size can affect size at this point.


----------



## vthokie (Sep 2, 2012)

He was only from a litter of 2. That's what concerning. Litter size shouldn't matter when it was so small, right?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

vthokie said:


> Went to the vet today for a 3 month old checkup. TRIG is our new puppy, currently 13 weeks and he is at 22 lbs.
> 
> *According to the weight chart, he should be around 31 lbs.* When we got him at 8 weeks, he was 14 lbs.
> 
> ...


The key word in the sentence that I bolded is "around". That's an _average_, not an exact weight that every puppy of that age should be. Consider that there is a weight range of 22 pounds in the adult standard for the breed - from approximately 66 pounds to approximately 88 pounds (converted from kgs), so there is also going to be a range of "normal" at every other stage of development too. 

We got Dena & Keefer at 9 weeks old, and they were both in the 18/19 pound range, which was on the bigger side for their age. At 6 months old Keefer was 7 pounds less than she was at the same age, and because he's a male, he "should" have been a few pounds more than her. But at adulthood he ended up outweighing her by about 8 to 10 pounds, so he made up that deficit and more. He just grew at a slower rate than she did, but he's now 80 pounds.

We got Halo at 10 weeks old and she was 14 pounds. We had a copy of her 9 week vet weigh-in, and she was only 11-1/2 pounds. I don't know what she weighed at 8 weeks, but she would have been pretty darned little! 

She'll be 4 next month and she's right around the mid-point of the standard for an adult female, at 60 pounds. Her rate of growth was "normal" for HER, and Keefer's was "normal" for HIM. 

It's impossible to guess with any accuracy how much your puppy will weigh as an adult, but looking at the weights of his parents should be a general clue. As long as he's healthy and in good condition, I wouldn't worry too much about his weight or his growth.


----------

